# Whose team is it?



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I was wondering who Pheonix Suns fans consider the Suns best player. I personally like Stoudemire the most but I am not going to consider him right now. Just the two S-Mar's


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

This is nobody's team, we play like a team and everyone is stepping up for each other.


----------

